# How to join freemason in Hong Kong



## Tarekli (May 11, 2016)

Hello there, I am looking forward to become a mason. But, I do not know what can I do, and what condition should I reach.
Currently, I live in Hong Kong, I wanna join the chapter in Hong Kong. Anyone can help?  Thank you.


----------



## Bloke (May 11, 2016)

Contact lodges meeting in Zetland Hall

http://www.zetlandhall.com/join.php


----------



## MBC (May 13, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Contact lodges meeting in Zetland Hall
> 
> http://www.zetlandhall.com/join.php



Correct, as a mason from Hong Kong I can suggest you directly pop an email to any lodges that you are interested to join.
The administrative procedures for the District Grand Lodges are a bit slow as I know.
Also, there are some differences between the three jurisdictions in Hong Kong.


----------



## pipoyviste (Aug 7, 2016)

It will take a decade to become a mason


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 7, 2016)

pipoyviste said:


> It will take a decade to become a mason
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Ummmmm can you site your sourse on this one?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------

